# Infinity Reallife - Dein GTA V Roleplay Server



## Inf-Reallife (25. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Herzlich Willkommen bei der Servervorstellung von Infinity Reallife!
Seit 4 Jahren engagiert sich unser kompetentes Team mit der Entwicklung eines einzigartigen Konzeptes.
In dieser Zeit haben wir mehrere Stunden täglich investiert um unsere innovativen Ideen umzusetzen.
So langsam kommen wir ins Endstadium unserer Entwicklung und möchten euch daher auf uns aufmerksam machen.
Aufgrund dem einzigartigem Konzept und dem ausgereiften Design heben wir uns deutlich von den derzeitigen Servern ab, überzeuge dich selbst in unserem aktuellen Statusupdate.
Registrier dich noch heute um nichts zu verpassen!
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir nehmen aktuell Konzepte und Bewerber für Fraktion-Management an. Darunter folgende Staatsfraktionen:

Regierung
SARD San Andreas Rettungsdienst
SAPD - San Andreas Polizei Department
SAUF - San Andreas United Forces
FIB


Manche dieser Fraktionen haben bereits eine Leitung/Management. Jedoch können diese Leiter/Manager gerne unterstützt werden.

Aufgaben eines Managers:

Budgetierung von 24h Budgets. Darunter Fahrzeug- und Personaleinteilungen.
Pläne für Ausgaben und Aufteilung für Budgets.
Rang- und Berechtigungseinteilungen.
Lohnstufen und Aufagbabeneinteilung
Internes Regelwerk, Definitionen, und Sanktionen
Beziehungskonzepte zwischen Staatsorganen entwerfen.
Bei Interesse, bei Stefan im TS melden.

Weiterhin nehmen wir gerne engagierte Tester auf.
Bei Interesse bitte im TS bei stefan149 oder Leo melden.

Vielen Dank, dass du uns weiterhin verfolgst :*
Wir bleiben dran! Und hoffen Du auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Euer Infinity Team.


Nützliche Links:
Alle Statusupdates
Allgemeine FAQ
Du möchtest im Team mitwirken?
www.inf-reallife.de


----------



## Inf-Reallife (13. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo Freunde,



hier ein kleines Oster-18.1 Update für euch,
frohe Ostern

Das Team ist weiterhin fleißig und es gibt besonders im Bereich der 3D Interieurs viel Neues.
Hauptsächlich arbeiten wir an Bug-Fixing, Testing und strukturellem Aufbau eines funktionierenden Systems.
Wir werden natürlich auch in der Coronakriese nicht schlapp machen, und für euch weiterhin fleißig arbeiten


*Andy ist fleißig am Modulieren des Komplexes, während Thorsten diese ausstattet und gestaltet. Ein Video wird folgen, bis dahin gibt es ein paar Bilder für euch :*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Auszug von der Testing und Bugfixing- Abteilung:*

Menü oben links taucht nun beim Zeigen des Ausweises auf
Wenn man eine Fraktion betritt, wird dies nun sofort aktualisiert
Abgebrochene Überweisungen können erneut beantragt werden
Man kann nun mit Spielern besetze Autos verkaufen
Bilder wurden im Waffenlager aktualisiert
Funkgerät: Sprech-Bug und Aktivierung gefixt. Man kann nun problemlos mit Leuten auf derselben Frequenz sprechen
Unsachgemäßer Umgang beim Farmer-Minijob, wird nun richtig gehandhabt
Handy Sim Karten werden nun nicht mehr dupliziert, wie es bisher in besonderen Fällen vorgekommen ist
Infpad hat nun eine Scrollbar (Immobilien)
Reloggen während man tot ist, verarbeitet nun das richtige Wetter in der richtigen Dimension
Daten im Infpad werden nun richtig aktualisiert
Spieler und Freundesliste wird nun richtig mit online/offline/temporär offline dargestellt

*Erste Bilder der Vorlagen für Verträge und Rechnungen die von Spielern / Unternehmen ausgestellt, oder aber empfangen werden können:*

*Blankovertrag:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Geschlossener Vertrag:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Rechnung:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Design-Idee für ein visuelles Bedienteil zur vereinfachten Bedienung der Sondersignale in Fahrzeugen der Staatsfraktionen:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wir nehmen nach wie vor Konzepte und Bewerber für Fraktion-Management, sowie engagierte Tester auf.

So, das wars erst einmal für dieses Update. Das Nächste wird folgen :awesome

Frohe Ostern und bleibt gesund,

euer Infinity Reallife Team.



https://www.inf-reallife.de/


----------



## Inf-Reallife (25. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallöchen zusammen!

Es ist wieder Zeit für ein Update

Vieles hat sich getan und der Server nimmt Form an.

Aktuell sind wir nun an einem Punkt, an welchem wir planen, vor einer Alpha, keine neuen Systeme mehr einbauen oder anzufangen. Ausgenommen sind die bisher geplanten und benötigten Systeme wie: Auswahlverfahren für eine Closed Alpha und Untersuchung-/Loot-/und Raub-System.

Genug gequatscht. Los gehts mit diesem doch größeren Update

Krankensystem- und Medicsystem-Update

Wir aktualisieren und erweitern stetig die Geschäfte und Locations. Strategisch wird die Lage wie auch Preis und Funktion abgeglichen. Daniel und Leo geben sich dabei besonders große Mühe im Detail so, dass auch du deinen Traum von einem kleinen Laden, oder großen Enterprise verwirklichen kannst





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2EyDD2sQ7Ts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



*Krankensystem- und Medicsystem-Update
*

Unser neuster Entwickler Kevin (aka Bonga), hat beste Arbeit geleistet und das Kranken- und Medicsystem geupdated. Gute Arbeit!

Komplexes Krankheitssystem umgesetzt mit folgenden Features:

Krankheiten können individuell durch Administratoren erstellt werden.
Jede Krankheit hat eigene Eigenschaften die Verbreitung / Ansteckung / Gefährlichkeit beinhalten.
Krankheiten wirken sich individuell auf den Gesundheitsstatus des Spielers aus, desto gesünder die Lebensweise desto resistenter gegen Krankheiten.
Krankheiten können von alleine wieder verschwinden oder in besonders schweren Fällen auch zu einem stationären Krankenhausaufenthalt bis hin zum Tode führen.
Mit Symptomen wie Niesen, Husten oder Fieberschübe muss man bei einer Grippe fast rechnen.
Bei schlechtem Wetter ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sich eine Erkältung einzufangen höher.

*Medic-Fraktion mit folgenden Features umgesetzt:*

Gesundheitszustand eines Spielers ermitteln, mittels Stethoskop oder umfangreicher Blutuntersuchung.
Blutgruppenbestimmung durchführen.
Blut abnehmen und Blut verabreichen, aber Achtung, eine falsche Blutgruppe verschlimmert den Zustand akut.
Wiederbelebung von verstorbenen Spielern.


*Mechanikerunternehmen-Update*


Mechaniker Unternehmen wurden von Kevin um folgende Funktionen erweitert:

Motoröl nachfüllen
Motorschaden reparieren
Fahrzeuge reparieren
Fahrzeugwartung durchführen
Marktwertanalyse durchführen

*
Gefängnissystem- und Polizeisystem-Update
*
Marius ist fleißig am Gefängnis beschäftigt. Einiges hat er bereits fertig gemacht:
Sammeln von Eisensplittern und Eisendrähten an verschiedenen Objekten
Beim Sammeln besteht nur eine Chance diese Objekte zu erhalten
Craften von Dietrichen oder Einweg-schneidern
Viele Türen und Zäune im Gefängnis sind mit diesen Werkzeugen Knackbar
Bei knacken von Türen kann es passieren, dass der Dietrich abbricht
Beim schneiden von Zäunen kann es passieren, dass der Einweg-schneider kaputtgeht
Türen und Zäune bleiben für Jedermann geöffnet bis diese von Wärtern repariert werden
Bevor man eingebuchtet wird kann man durch einen Metalldetektor geschickt werden, der alle metallischen Gegenstände erkennt
Bevor man eingebuchtet wird kann man durchsucht werden und der Polizist kann Dir alle Gegenstände abnehmen und einlagern
Die Knastzeit wird anhand aller bis dato begangenen Straftaten berechnet und in der Ecke angezeigt, sobald man in die Zelle gesteckt wird
Die Knastzeit pausiert beim Verlassen der Zelle für eventuelle Verhöre oder einen Ausbruch
Beim Verlassen des Geländes gilt man als Ausbrecher und hat X Zeit auszubrechen
In der Fluchtzeit ist es nicht möglich sich umzuziehen da man die Knastkleidung behält
In der Fluchtzeit ist jedem erlaubt Dich zu verfolgen und ggf. zu handeln
Ist die Fluchtzeit erfolgreich beendet, gilt man als freie Person und darf sich seine Gegenstände, in der einer Asservatenkammer abholen
Wird man bei der Flucht getötet ist man ebenfalls eine freie Person
Wird man wieder festgenommen und in die Zelle gesteckt, sitzt man 20% länger als vorher. Berechnet von der ursprünglichen kompletten Zeit
Siehe Livestream vom Programmieren:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bz41dUYH610

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




*Sonstige Neuerungen*

Komplettes Gangwarsystem für rage überarbeitet.
Weitere Gangwarpunkte strategisch gesetzt.
Weitere Gang-und Unternehmensstandorte gesetzt.
Bugfixing in den folgenden Bereichen erledigt
Werbesystem für neue Spieler und Freunde geupdated
Jede Menge Bug gefixt seit dem letzten Update (Siehe Video unten)



*Deine Chance bei uns mitzuwirken :smile:
*
Wir sind ein stetig wachsendes Projekt, mit hohem Engagement und Potential. Gerne möchten wir auch weiter expandieren und sind daher immer gerne an Verstärkung interessiert.

Mögliche Einsatzorte:

Tester und interner Fraktion-Aufbau
Modding (3D Interieurs, Mapping, 3ds Max..)
Konzeption und interner Fraktion-Aufbau
Entwickler (siehe Video)
Public Relations, Facebook, Social Media, ect.

Bei Interesse einfach mal im TS vorbeischauen. Weitere Infos hier.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PcFO72RFJxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





An dieser Stelle möchten wir uns herzlich bei euch, für eure anhaltende Unterstützung bedanken.

Wir geben weiter Vollgas und bleiben für euch am Ball!

Herzliche Grüße,
Das gesamte Infinity Reallife Team.


----------



## Inf-Reallife (15. Juli 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo zusammen,



Zeit für ein kleines Update :smile:

Wir haben viel Zeit in Bugfixing investiert. Ebenfalls parallel, während die Entwickler Bugs gefixt haben, sind die Modder fleißig am Fertigstellen der Regierung-Interieurs.

Departments haben nun DLC Uniformen bekommen. Natürlich legen wir größten Wert auf Effizienz für die Fertigstellung der Alpha, daher wollen wir Mods wie Kleidung, wenig Priorität geben. Alles, was nicht unbedingt Alpha relevant ist, wird daher nur angegangen, wenn die entsprechende Person auch für nichts weiter gebraucht wird. So kommt es, dass Einige an kosmetischen Aufgaben arbeiten und andere an Alpha-relevanten Dingen. Also keine Sorge, wir setzen alles daran euch möglichst bald, eine Closed-Alpha präsentieren zu können.
*
Einige Bugfixes der letzten Wochen. Wie ihr seht, sind wir fleißig dabei *

- Handschellen funktionieren jetzt richtig und können fehlerfrei abgelegt/entfernt werden
- Als Polizist lässt die F4-Menünutzung, das spiel nicht mehr einfrieren
- NPC bleiben nun auf der stelle und rennen nicht herum oder schlagen andere Personen
- NPC sind jetzt auch namenlos und unbesiegbar
- Bugfreies Sirenen-System (in allen Sirenen Versionen) und mit HUD
- Lieferjob Abgabeorte im HUD gefixt
- Kontoauszüge bei der Bank verbessert
- Autohändler Spawn Code komplett überarbeitet, Autos spawnen nun richtig
- Parkplätze erhielten eine Spawn-Logik, in der auch besetzte Spawnplätze berücksichtigt sind
- Bergbau: Förderbänder sind nun random ausgesucht, und Marker tauchen nun richtig auf und verschwinden wieder wie geplant
- System verbessert, in welchem Autos ohne Tankinhalt auch mit leerem Tank spawnen können
- Boote duplizieren sich nun nicht mehr beim Kauf
- Strafgebühren bei Testfahrten und bei Beschädigungen: Bugfixing und Anpassungen
- Menüs sind nun während Todphasen, nicht benutzbar, Ausnahmen für bestimmte Menüs hinzugefügt
- Blutkonserven-Menü ist nun angepasst und verursachen keine Crashes mehr
- Systemnachrichten beim Medic wurden überarbeitet
- Reanimieren wurde gefixt
- Leiche wird durch einen NPC ersetzt der jetzt richtig liegt
- Bergbau-Aufladepunkte sind nun besser erkennbar
- Karten-Makierungen bei Nebenjobs laden nun wider richtig
- Bergbau: Aufladepunkte sind nun richtig gesetzt
- Viele Fehlermeldungen wurden beseitigt
- Tankstelle wurde überarbeitet Abläufe und Bugs
- Testfahrtumgebung für Wasserfahrzeuge angepasst
- Autos und auch Motorräder, spawnen nach dem Kauf nun immer Fehlerfrei
- Medic: Bluttransfusionen funktionieren jetzt richtig
- Boote spawnen nach einem Kauf nun an der richtigen stelle und verbuggen nicht mehr.
- InfPad-Ladezeiten bei Fahrzeugen und Immobilien überarbeitet
- Geldtaschen, Rucksäcke und andere anlegbare Inventare, sind nun handelbar (auch mit Inhalt)
- Personen bezogenes Problem beim Öffnen des Infpads gelöst
- HUD-Interface Problem beim Aufruf gelöst
- Geht ein Polizist aus dem Dienst, wird nun die Kleidung wieder eingelagert am Spind
- Anzeigeproblem bei zu vielen modulierten Fenstern. Wurden ausgetauscht und Priorität auf Überschaubarkeit gelegt
- Häuser kann man als Hausfirma oder persönlich kaufen
- Sterben am Polizeicomputer, schließt nun das HUD
- Inventar Problem: Beim Item-verschieben (verschinden von Sachen) gefixt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*
Regierungskomplex*




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I19WRk0N-Ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Das ganze Team ist auch fleißig am Testen. Einen spontanen Test-Stream gibts hier zu sehen:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CWNXTKZqDm4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



*[Entwickler] Marius ist weiter am Bugfixing vom Business-Systems. Ebenfalls werden Gameplay bezogene Inhalte verbessert. Zum Beispiel dient das Geschäft auch als Spawn Ort.*

Weitere Anpassungen:

-Neben der enormen Summe an Bugfixes, werden Stabilitäts- und Gameplay-Verbesserungen vorgenommen.

-Performance improvements in Mods und Lightings.

-Geschäfte haben Mutli-Funktionsmarker, die alle Funktionen auf einmal erlauben, ohne die zu verlassen.

-Erstellung von Regelwerken und Richtlinien

-Verbesserung der Verfassung

-Grobe Gesetze für eine Alpha wurden verfasst



*Das Infinity-Team*

Wir sind ein stetig wachsendes Projekt, mit hohem Engagement und Potential. Gerne möchten wir auch weiter expandieren und sind daher immer gerne an Verstärkung interessiert.

Mögliche Einsatzorte:
-Tester und interner Fraktion-Aufbau
-Modding (3D Interieurs, Mapping, 3ds Max..)
-Konzeption und interner Fraktion-Aufbau
-Entwickler (siehe Video)
-Public Relations, Facebook, Social Media, ect.
-Bei Interesse einfach mal im TS vorbeischauen. Weitere Infos hier.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PcFO72RFJxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Wir hoffen euch gefällt dieses Update und kann die Neugier zumindest vorübergehend, etwas bändigen.

*Täglich kommt die "Closed Alpha" näher.*

Das Hauptaugenmerk liegt nun an Bugfixing und dem Bereitstellen von Rahmenbedingungen wie Auswahlverfahren, online Regelwerk und Gesetzbuch, UCP Anpassungen und Early-Access-System bereitstellen.

Es laufen Tests und Optimierungen des geschlossenen Wirtschafts- und Geldkreislaufes für einen Serverstart.

Diese Schritte sind zwar das letzte Puzzleteil des Servers vor einem Start in die Closed Alpha, jedoch aber auch die kniffligsten. Wie lange (oder wie kurz :tongueclosed es noch dauern könnte, werden wir weiterhin für uns behalten.

Mithilfe eurerseits, ist ebenfalls immer gerne willkommen. Neben dem aktiven Mitwirken innerhalb des Teams unterstützt ihr uns auch durch Teilen des Projektes an eure Freunde und Bekannte. Denn ein Wachstum der Community bringt immer auch ein Wachstum des Projektes mit sich.

Aktivität in der Community, langwieriges Interesse und persönliche Projektbegeisterung, sind Teil der Auswahlkriterien für die ersten Spieler auf Infinity.

In diesem Sinne, vielen Dank für stetiges Engagement und Mitfiebern bei Infinity!



Euer Infinity Reallife Team.


----------



## Inf-Reallife (3. September 2020)

Servus zusammen!



Es ist wieder Zeit für ein Status-Update

Kurz zusammen gefasst: Wir haben enorme Fortschritte in Bugfixings, Bank und Businesses, wie auch Interieurs, erzielen können.

Weiteres:

Unsere Web-Entwickler arbeiten an einer Integration für die Alpha-Vorauswahl, erreichbar im UCP.

Bugs fixing:

Wir haben natürlich wieder viele Bugs gefixt. Dies ist weiterhin unsere Priorität Nummer 1.

Wie immer alle Bugs im Bug-tracker gibt es hier im GIF:

Weitere fixes von Marius:

- Lager von allen Geschäften generiert

- Nur noch ein Geschäft auf und zu-schließbar zur selben Zeit

- Bugs beim Überweisen gefixed

- Diverse Bugs bei der Bank gefixed

- Diverse HUD Bugs gefixed in der Bank

- Diverse Bugs beim Tanken gefixed

Interieurs:

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktuelle Aufgabe der Mapper/Modder, ist es Interieurs unter die Map zu erstellen. Fraktionen und die vom Spieler erstellten Unternehmen, können diese dann verwenden. Dabei wird unterschieden:



Stufe 1-4. Stufen Kategorisieren Nebenkosten, mögliche max. Anzahl Mieter und Inventar Slots:

Privat-Häuser mit GTA Interieur. Stufe 1-4
Privat-Häuser Custom Interieur Stufen 1-4
Unternehmen/Mafia/Gangs Startgebiete-Interieur Stufe 1-4
(Später geplant) in den beiden letzen Fällen, ausbaubare Interieurs mithilfe des Nebenjobs Zimmermann.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uc6n32ljuSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Regelwerk und Gesetzbuch

Wir haben eine Seite eingerichtet, in welcher auf einen Blick das Gesetzbuch und Regelwerk angezeigt wird. Dabei kann man aussuchen aus welchem HIVE (also Server) und Sortierung nach letzten Änderungen/Fahndungspunkte.
Natürlich liegt es in der Verantwortung des Spielers, sich immer auf dem neusten Stand zu halten.

Vorteil dieses Online-Regelbuches liegt darin, dass der Polizist, einfach aus einer Liste das entsprechende Vergehen auswählt, und automatisch die passenden Fahndungspunkte vergeben werden. Ein entsprechender Eintrag in die Akte wird erstellt. Die Regierung kann an ihrem Computer, die Fahndungspunkte jederzeit anpassen (Forumbenachrichtigungen und Bedingungen gelten) und die Datenbank wird automatisch überall aktualisiert.

Selbes gilt für das Regelwerk und administrative Strafen.

Hier ist der Link zur Seite, wer ihn noch nicht kennt:

https://www.inf-reallife.de/rules

Kurze Erklärung der Gliederungen:
Beschreibt Server-, TS- und Forum-Regeln.
Bei Verstoß wird mit Kick, Bann und Verwarnungen reagiert.
Administrative und Support Verwaltung
Server spezifische und Regierung spezifische Gesetze.
Wird mit Fahndungspunkten bestraft (Knastzeit)
Ist nicht Administrativ
Nützliche Hinweise und Erklärungen
Regelndes Bindeglied zwischen Serververwaltung und Staatsfraktionsleitern/Regierungen

Für einen zukünftigen Alpha-Start suchen wir Supporter/Moderatoren für Whitelist und andere Auswahlverfahren.
Bei Interesse bitte im TS bei Daniel melden. Täglich ab 18.30 Uhr verfügbar.


So, das war´s dann fürs Erste. Wie immer geht es mit vollen Zügen vorwärts.

Und natürlich ein fettes Dankeschön an das Team und alle, die weiterhin das Projekt verfolgen
Gebt die Hoffnung nicht auf und bleibt gespannt. Wir sind es auch


Beste Grüße vom gesamten Infinity Reallife Team


----------



## Inf-Reallife (8. September 2020)

*Stellenausschreibung Supporter - Infinity-Reallife*

Das Infinity-Reallife Team sucht für den Serverstart und darüber hinaus “10” Supporter.
Solltest du Interesse an einem Platz in unserem Team haben, so wende dich bitte ab 18:30 Uhr an Daniel - Oroboros im Teamspeak.

*Was für Aufgaben übernimmt ein Supporter?*

Supporter sind umgangssprachlich das “Gesicht” des Server. Wann immer ein Nutzer Hilfe benötigt, Probleme gelöst werden müssen oder grob fahrlässig gegen das geltende Serverregelwerk verstoßen wird, übernehme wir die administrative Tätigkeit, etwaige Störungen zu lösen.
Wir haben ein Ohr für Anliegen von Spieler, beantworten Fragen und stehen immer mit Rat und Tat zur Seite.

*Zu unseren Haupttätigkeiten gehört:*

*Ingame Support*

>> Überwachung des Serverbetriebs

>> Lösung von Streitigkeiten

>> Ansprechpartner für Neulinge

>> Ticketbearbeitung



*Teamspeak Support*

>> Lösung von Streitigkeiten

>> Ansprechpartner für Neulinge

>> Aufnahme von Feedback

>> Vermittlung ans Team

>> Whiteliste Auswahlverfahren



*Foren Support*

>> Löschen von Spam

>> Überwachung des Einhaltens vom Regelwerk

>> Fragen beantworten


Welche Mittel stehen uns zur Verfügung?

Damit wir genügend Informationen haben um einen Fall neutral und richtig zu beurteilen, stehen uns diverse Serverseitige und Teaminterne Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung.
Hierfür erfolgt eine umfassende Einschulung und Betreuung durch einen Mentor.
Diese Rechte dienen ausschließlich der neutralen Beurteilung. Ein ausnutzen, missbrauchen oder prahlen ist unerwünscht und führt ggf. zu einer Entlassung.


*Welche Belohnung bekomme ich?*

Grundsätzlich handelt es sich hierbei um eine freiwillige und unentgeltliche ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit. Da man als Supporter deutlich weniger reine Spielzeit hat, wird dies durch einen angemessenen Ingame Bonus auf den Payday entschädigt.
Supporter bekommen Einblicke in die Server Kultur, welche anderen vorenthalten ist. Unter anderem Teambuilding Maßnahmen, Besprechungen, gemeinsame Spieleabende und Events gehören zu den Vorzügen als Supporter.
Neue Features können bereits frühzeitig getestet werden und man erhält Informationen vom Team, welche Spieler erst später erhalten. Zu guter letzt, und das ist der wichtigste Punkte, man tut dem Server etwas gutes und kann dem Team etwas zurückgeben.

Was erwartet mich nach meiner Bewerbung?

Sofern das Gespräch erfolgreich verlief, tritt man dem Support Team als Junior Supporter bei. Geschulte Kollegen weisen dich ein, bringen dir alles bei und stehen dir bei allen Fragen zur Verfügung.
Neben regelmäßigen Teambuilding Maßnahmen, erhältst du umfassendes Material um auch in schwierigen Situationen einen kühlen Kopf bewahren zu können.
Nach oben steht dir alles offen. Möchtest du selber mal ein kleines Team leiten? Oder doch lieber dem Team als Entwickler zur Seite stehen? Ein Wechsel ist dann die kleinste Hürde.

*Schlusswort*

Wie du siehst, bietet das Supportteam viele Möglichkeiten dich einzubringen. Fehler machen ist Menschlich und du stehst bei schweren Entscheidungen niemals alleine dar.
Ein großes Team, erfahrene Kollegen und nette Mitspieler stärken dir den Rücken.
Sollten noch Fragen offen sein, kannst du dich gerne und jederzeit an Daniel oder Olli wenden.



Wir freuen uns auf Dich!


----------



## Inf-Reallife (12. April 2021)

Hallo Freunde des gepflegten Roleplays,

hier ein kleines Update: https://www.inf-reallife.de/communi...er-status-update-05-03-2021-status-report-25/

Das Whitelistverfahren findet inzwischen statt. Mit frühzeitigem Whitelisting landet Ihr in der Schlange weit vorne um mit in der Alpha zu spielen.
Schaut doch einfach mal in unserem Forum vorbei: https://www.inf-reallife.de/

Ich weiß, viele warten gespannt und hoffen auf ein baldiges Release. Wir sind seit dem letzten Update sehr weit vorangeschritten 😄
Mit der Anmeldung im Forum erhaltet ihr bei Release der Alpha auch eine Benachrichtigung.

Bitte habt noch ein klein wenig Geduld. Wir sehen schon das "Licht"!


----------



## Inf-Reallife (27. Juni 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Infinity Reallife - Dein GTA V Reallife Server*

Mit Infinity Reallife bieten wir dir in Zukunft eine Menge an unendlichen Möglichkeiten und dementsprechend großen Spielspaß an, indem DU bestimmst, wie gespielt wird!

Dabei stellt sich dir die Frage, ob dir das Leben als kleine Person im System gefällt oder, ob du deine eigenen Regeln aufstellen möchtest…

Gehorchst du eher der Seite des Gesetzes oder kommst du vielleicht von einer ganz anderen Richtung? Finde es bei uns heraus!



*Ob du 16 oder 54 Jahre alt bist oder alleine oder mit deinen Freunden kommst, spielt bei uns definitiv keine Rolle!*



Infinity Reallife wird dir so einiges ermöglichen!

Es gibt neueste Features, wie HUDs und Drag&Drop, sowie ein komplett zusammenhängendes Wirtschaftssystem, als auch völlig frei erstellbare Zivilfraktionen beziehungsweise Unternehmen, die höchste Anforderungen an das Projekt, dem Team und der Community stellen.

Dabei hast du deine eigene individuelle Wahl dein erdenkbares und damit jegliches Unternehmen zu erstellen und somit Hauptsitze und Firmenautos zu kaufen.

Dir sind nun keine Grenzen mehr gesetzt. Also lass deinen Fantasien freien Lauf!

Infinity Reallife steht dabei für die Grand Theft Auto Roleplay Multiplayer Community, welche die alten und neuen Features verbindet.



Durch die jahrelange Programmiererfahrung, kombiniert mit der langen GTA Roleplay Geschichte unseres atemberaubenden Teams, können wir dir unendlich viele Möglichkeiten anbieten, die dich in deinem Charakter verwirklichen lassen.

Genau damit DU ein unvergleichliches Erlebnis in GTA V erhältst und damit es zu deinem GTA V wird.



*Häufig gestellte Fragen:

Seid ihr auf Social Media vertreten?*

Ja! - Hier findest du unsere Links

YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2hlPu9da3IbbCuLbbxBCEA

Twitch: 



__ Twitch
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitch.tv/infinityreallife

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitch. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Twitter: https://twitter.com/infreallife?lang=de

Website: https://www.inf-reallife.de/

Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/infinity_reallife/

*


Wann startet die Alpha?*

Der Alphastart ist zurzeit noch nicht bekannt. Wir geben aber unser bestes, um euch bei zukünftigen Serverstart das Beste bieten zu können.


*

Warum seid ihr nach 5 Jahren noch nicht fertig?*

Wir alle legen persönlich wirklich sehr viel wert auf ausgereift, originelle und spaßige Systeme.

Außerdem wollen wir uns von ganz vielen Servern absetzen. Dies tuen wir zum Einen durch unsere eigenen Ingame Systeme und zum Anderen durch unsere Team, sowie Spieler Konzepte.

Zum Alphastart hin möchten wir einen möglichst freien Spielablauf für euch gewähren, weswegen wir uns die Zeit nehmen, die wir brauchen.



*Roleplay oder Reallife,

Was seid ihr nun?*

Alles was auf dem Server geschieht, kann von jedem Spieler frei bestimmt werden.

Die Systeme sind daher so ausgelegt, dass alle Spieler am Spiel spaß finden werden. (Hardcore RP Spieler, RP Anfänger, Reallife Spieler)

Genauere Details sind des Weiteren bei uns im Forum zu finden.


*

Sucht ihr noch Teammitglieder?*

Auf jeden Fall! Wir suchen immer nach neuen, netten und motivierten Leuten!

Jeder kann sich bei uns im Projekt auf seine eigene Art und Weise entfalten und für alle Vorstellungen finden wir eine gute und passende Lösung.



*Stellenausschreibung - Wie kann ich dem Infinity-Team beitreten?*

https://www.inf-reallife.de/co…-infinity-team-beitreten/



*Was erwartet mich?*

Wir haben bereits einige Systeme vorgestellt. Jeder kann beispielsweise sein eigenes individuelles Unternehmen, Mafia oder Gang gründen, sich als Immobilienmakler beweisen und mehrere von über 500 Häusern kaufen oder auch eine eigene Base (über 150 bereits vorhanden) erwerben.



Falls du noch weitere Fragen haben solltest, kannst du uns diese sehr gerne hier in diesen Thread schreiben oder auf unserem Teamspeak in den Support erscheinen.

*Hier findest du nochmal zur Gesamtübersicht ein Vorstellungsflyer von Infinity Reallife




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Inf-Reallife (4. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Infinity Reallife - Dein GTA V Reallife Server

Regierungskomplex *
Auf Infinity Reallife gibt es eine vom Spieler gewählte und gestellte Regierung, welche der Staat und die Bürger verwalten. Der Sitz in der Regierung ist der Regierungskomplex. Dieser Komplex verfügt mehrere einzigartige 3D-Ministerien, sowie eine ganze Reihe an liebevoll gestalteten Schildern, Wegweisern und allgemeinen Umbauten. 

*Die Regierung hat folgende Ministerien:*
Innenwirtschaftsministerium, Wirtschaftsministerium, Justizministerium, Präsidialbüro  

*Möglichkeiten:*
Auf Infinity Reallife werdet ihr die Möglichkeit haben teil einer vollfunktionsfähigen Politiksimulation zu werden. Die Mitarbeiter der Ministerien verwalten Budgets für Staatsfraktionen, bearbeiten Anträge, prüfen Subventionen und beschließen Gesetze.

*Präsident:*
Der Präsident ist der oberste Beamte im Staat. Jeder Bürger ist dazu berechtigt eine Regierung, sowie ein Wahlprogramm zusammenzustellen und bei der alle sechs wochenstehenden Wahl anzutreten. 

*Karriere in der Regierung:*
Wer sich auf Infinity Reallife für eine Karriere in der Regierung entscheidet, erhält die Chance wirklich etwas in der Spielwelt zu bewegen. 

Mehr zu den einzelnen Ministerien und ihren jeweiligen Aufgabenbereichen, erfahrt ihr in den kommenden Beiträgen. 

*Dein Infinity Reallife Team   





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Inf-Reallife (11. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*1. Regierung:*


*Justizministerium:*


Das Justizministerium übernimmt die Aufgabe das Budget für die Polizei zu überwachen, zu planen und in Abstimmung mit dem Präsidenten zu definieren. Davon ab arbeitet das Justizministerium zusammen mit den anderen Ministerien neue Gesetze aus, welche dann nach Bestätigung durch den Präsidenten der Serverleitung zur Bestätigung vorgelegt werden.



*Des Weiteren legt es die folgenden Richtlinien fest:*

Richtlinien werden vom Ministerium in Bestätigung durch den Präsidenten selbstständig erlassen und bedürfen keiner Rücksprache mit der Serverleitung.

*Waffenrichtlinien*

Waffenrichtlinien definieren Bereiche auf der Map in denen das tragen und verwenden von Waffen eingeschränkt ist. Dies bezieht sich sowohl auf das nutzen, wie auf das offene Tragen (Gezogen) und ermöglicht auch das schaffen von Waffenverbotszonen in denen gar keine Waffen im Inventar geführt werden dürfen.​
*Wettkampfrichtlinien*​
Wettkampfrichtlinien definieren unter welchen Umständen, an welchen Orten und Zeiten Wettkämpfe mit tödlichem Ausgang stattfinden dürfen ohne als Mord zu gelten. Dabei müssen die Wettkämpfe einen sportlichen Charakter haben und unter maximal zwei Kontrahenten stattfinden. Die Wahl der Waffen darf aber nicht eingeschränkt werden, sofern diese Legal sind.​
*Lizenzen*​
*Das Ausstellen von Lizenzen:* Das Justizministerium nimmt alle Anträge auf einen Waffenschein für Zivilisten entgegen und muss diese bestätigen, in wie fern sie an die Bewilligung selbstständig Anforderungen knüpfen können steht im Moment aber noch zur Debatte.


Abschließend zu sagen ist, dass wir nächste Woche eines der vielen weiteren Ministerien vorstellen werden.

*
Dein Infinity Reallife Team





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​


----------



## Inf-Reallife (18. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Liebe Infinity Community, * 




ich möchte diese Gelegenheit nutzen, um mich bei euch wirklich herzlich zu bedanken. Nach langer Zeit, die wir in Entwicklung sind, schaut ihr immer noch regelmäßig bei uns hier in den Foren und auf unserem Discord und Teamspeak vorbei und wir alle gemeinsam fiebern der Alpha so langsam, aber sicher entgegen. Uns im Serverteam gibt dies alltäglich die Motivation den Server an den Start zu bringen. Derzeit ziehen wir alle an einem Strang und unsere 1.Priorität ist es den Alpha Start zu veröffentlichen. Es werden mittlerweile seit Monaten täglich viele essentielle Bugs gefixt und alle bereiten sich gründlich und sorgfältig darauf vor die letzten Aufgaben erfolgreich zu erledigen.

Des Weiteren habt ihr die Möglichkeit auf unserem Forum in den Statusupdates zu stöbern, worin in einem Diagramm verfasst wird, welche Fortschritte jede einzelne Funktion bei uns hat: https://www.inf-reallife.de/status/

*

Impressionen von Testern*



Unsere Tester waren fleißig und helfen nicht nur beim Bug-fixing, sondern haben auch Spaß dabei.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Bug-fixing*





Von unserem Entwickler Felix:

Unter Anderem:




Behebung eines Fehlers, der verhinderte, dass bei allen Fahrzeugen die Türen, Kofferräume und Motorhauben richtig geöffnet wurden
Behebung eines Fehlers, der die Garagen-NPC's falsch platziert hat und Implementierung neuer Garagenpositionen
Behebung eines Fehlers, der verhindert, dass bei einem Business-Auto-Kauf Geld falsch abgebucht wurde
Behebung eines Fehlers, der im Testfahrtmodus nicht das richtige Auto spawnte
Behebung eines Fehlers, der Boote oder Helikopter (Flugzeuge) falsch spawnen lies
Behebung eines Fehlers, der die Funktionalität des privaten Fahrzeugverkaufs massiv beeinträchtigte
Anpassungen diverser Meldungen, die die Spieler als Informationsausgabe bekommen
Behebung diverser Bugs im Bezug auf das Fahrzeugsystem, die hier nicht näher aufgeführt werden, da es sonst den Rahmen sprengen würde
Behebung eines Fehlers, der beim Tagebau-Minijob das Verlassen und Benutzen des Fahrzeugs behinderte
Behebung eines Fehlers, der beim Tagebau-Minijob die Abladeprozedur falsch umsetzte Implementierung neuer Garagen
Behebung eines Bugs, der verhinderte, dass NPC's und Fahrzeuge an der falschen Stelle spawnten
Behebung eines Bugs, der das Nachfüllen von Öl und dessen Abspeicherung unmöglich machte
Behebung eines Bugs, der es verhindert hat dass Boote, Flugzeuge und Helis repariert werden können
Behebung eines Bugs, der Boote, Helis und Flugzeuge an der falschen Stelle spawnen ließ


Von unserem Web- und HUD-Entwickler Nicci:




Infinity Logistics - Belieferung Startgebiete
Bugfixing in Shops
Bugfixing in UCP/ACP
Fahrzeughändler ICONs hinzugefügt und repariert
Fahrzeughändler HUD Bugs gefixt
Weitere große und kleine Bugs gefixt bei allen Autohändler-CEF-Anwendungen


Gefängnis von unserem Entwickler Marius:

Bugfixing




Unnötige Türen entfernt und durch DLCs ersetzt
Fehlerhafte Türen hinzugefügt
Neu


Große Einfahrttüren jetzt abschließbar
Knopf um alle Türen zu verschließen




*Weitere Bugs wurden behoben:*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Belieferung von Basen*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









Startgebiete (Basen von Gangs/Mafias/Unternehmen) sollen beliefert werden können.

Der Liefer-Minijob kann einsehen welche Basis, welche Items benötigt und zu welchem Preis/Menge, diese abgenommen werden.

Es liegt dann im Ermessen des Fahrers ob er eine Basis beliefern möchte.

Die Items und Gegenstände können dann für Fabriken, Geschäfte oder Direktverkäufe verwendet werden.



Anschauen: - 35 Sekunden GIF:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Gefängnisausbau*





Wir haben das Gefängnis ausgebaut.

Dabei dient es nicht nur als einzigartiger Bereich für Gefangene, um dort Banden-Roleplay und Prison-RP durchzuführen, sondern auch für alle Staatsangestellte.

Das Prison ist eine gemeinsame Operation von allen Fraktionen, wobei SAUF (San Andreas Armed Forces) für die Leitung und Überwachung zuständig sein wird.

Es gibt folgende Highlights:



- Möglicher Spawnort für alle Beamten

- Ausrüstung und Umkleide für relevante Staatsbeamte

- Asservatenkammer von Illegalen Gegenständen

- Verwahrungskammer für persönliche Gegenstände bis zur Freilassung

- Besucherzimmer

- Durchsuchungszimmer

- Nutzbare Dienst- und Polizeicomputer

- Empfangsbesetzung und Bearbeiter

- Wartebereich für Besucher

- Abführungsbereich für Gefangene



Gefängnis Eigenschaften:

- Vollständig angepasst und um-gemappt

- Ausbruchsmöglichkeiten, offensichtliche, versteckte und Eastereggs

- Gefängnis-Minijobs

- Gefängnis-Roleplay

- Nutzbare Wärterbereiche, Wachtürme und Überführungen

- vieles Weitere.....

Lasst euch überraschen!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Whitlisterinnerung*





Wir haben den Start für die Whitelist-Qualifizierungen angekündigt und Informationen diesbezüglich kannst du hier einsehen.

Wer noch nicht die Tests/Gespräche gemacht hat, kann dies jederzeit noch nachholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





LINK UCP: https://ucp.inf-reallife.de/whitelist






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









Wer bis hierhin diesen Beitrag verfolgt hat, wird sich vermutlich genauso auf den Server freuen, wie wir es alle im Team tun. Wir ziehen wirklich alle am selben Strang und gemeinsam können wir es schaffen, dass größte und beste GTA-Hobby-Projekt in die Welt zu setzen. Daran glauben wir nach wie vor tief und fest und arbeiten seit 5 ½ Jahren darauf hin.




Ansonsten sind wir immer an neuen Helfern und Mitwirkenden interessiert.

Wenn Interess besteht, kannst du dir sehr gerne unsere Stellenausschreibung anschauen:

https://www.inf-reallife.de/co…-infinity-team-beitreten/




Letztendlich ist noch zu erwähnen, dass am Anfang der nächsten Woche eine Vorstellung des Innenministeriums folgen wird mit ihren Funktionen und Einblicken.




Mit Liebe,

Euer Infinity Reallife Team


----------



## Inf-Reallife (20. Juli 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
*Innenministerium*




Das Justizministerium übernimmt die Aufgabe das Budget für die Polizei zu überwachen, zu planen und in Abstimmung mit dem Präsidenten zu definieren. Davon ab arbeitet das Justizministerium zusammen mit den anderen Ministerien neue Gesetze aus, welche dann nach Bestätigung durch den Präsidenten der Serverleitung zur Bestätigung vorgelegt werden.


*Des Weiteren legt es die folgenden Richtlinien fest:*




Richtlinien werden vom Ministerium in Bestätigung durch den Präsidenten selbstständig erlassen und bedürfen keiner Rücksprache mit der Serverleitung.


Waffenrichtlinien
Waffenrichtlinien definieren Bereiche auf der Map, in denen das Tragen und verwenden von Waffen eingeschränkt ist. Dies bezieht sich sowohl auf das Nutzen, als auch auf das offene Tragen (Gezogen) und ermöglicht auch das Schaffen von Waffenverbotszonen, in denen gar keine Waffen im Inventar geführt werden dürfen.


Wettkampfrichtlinien
Wettkampfrichtlinien definieren unter welchen Umständen, an welchen Orten und Zeiten Wettkämpfe, die mit tödlichem Ausgang stattfinden dürfen ohne als Mord zu gelten. Dabei müssen die Wettkämpfe einen sportlichen Charakter haben und unter maximal zwei Kontrahenten stattfinden. Die Wahl der Waffen darf aber nicht eingeschränkt werden, sofern diese legal sind.


Lizenzen
Das Ausstellen von Lizenzen, das Justizministerium nimmt alle Anträge auf einen Waffenschein für Zivilisten entgegen und muss diese bestätigen, in wie fern sie an die Bewilligung selbstständig Anforderungen knüpfen können steht im Moment aber noch zur Debatte.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inf-Reallife (7. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Verkehrsministerium:*


Das Innenministerium übernimmt die Aufgabe das Budget für den Rettungsdienst und die Feuerwehr zu überwachen, zu planen und in Abstimmung mit dem Präsidenten zu definieren. Davon ab arbeitet das Innenministerium zusammen mit den anderen Ministerien neue Gesetze aus, welche dann nach Bestätigung durch den Präsidenten der Serverleitung zur Bestätigung vorgelegt werden.


*Des Weiteren legt es die folgenden Verordnungen fest:*


Verordnungen werden vom Ministerium in Bestätigung durch den Präsidenten selbstständig erlassen und bedürfen keiner Rücksprache mit der Serverleitung.


*Verkehrsverordnungen*


Die Verkehrsverordnung definiert das Tempolimit inner- und außerorts, wo und wie geparkt werden darf (z.B. auf dem Bürgersteig in Fahrtrichtung mit jeweils zwei Rädern auf der Straße) und wo und wie man mit Luftfahrzeugen landen darf, so können alternative (Außerhalb von Pads) Landeplätze für Firmen und Privatpersonen in der Verordnung mit Bild der Location als legitimer Landeplatz freigegeben werden.

Des Weiteren enthält sie später unter welchen Voraussetzungen Lizenzschulen Fahr- und Flugprüfungen und diese müssen jeweils abgehalten werden.


*Lizenzen*


Das Verkehrsministerium nimmt alle Anträge auf einen Führerschein entgegen und muss diese bestätigen, in wie fern sie an die Bewilligung selbstständig Anforderungen knüpfen können, steht im Moment aber noch zur Debatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inf-Reallife (22. August 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wirtschaftsministerium:*

Das Wirtschaftsministerium übernimmt die Aufgabe Gewerbeanmeldungen zu überwachen und zu bearbeiten. Es bewilligt diesbezüglich Subventionen und entscheidet über ihre Höhe. Betreffend der Subventionen überprüft das Ministerium Unternehmen, inwiefern sie der angegebenen Tätigkeit auch wirklich nachkommen und kürzt gegebenenfalls die bewilligten Subventionen. Davon ab arbeitet das Wirtschaftsministerium zusammen mit den anderen Ministerien neue Gesetze aus, welche dann nach Bestätigung durch den Präsidenten der Serverleitung zur Bestätigung vorgelegt werden.



*Des Weiteren legen die folgenden Verordnungen fest:*

Verordnungen werden vom Ministerium in Bestätigung durch den Präsidenten selbstständig erlassen und bedürfen keiner Rücksprache mit der Serverleitung.

*

Glücksspielverordnung*

Die Gewinnspielverordnung definiert unter welchen Gegebenheiten Glücksspiele bei Lotterien, Sportwetten oder allgemeine Glücksspiele abzulaufen haben. Ebenfalls darf es eine Meldepflicht für gewerbliche Glücksspiele geben. Auch ist es möglich eine Offenlegung der monatlichen Einnahmen zu verlangen und eine Konzessionsgebühr von bis zu 20% zu erheben. Die Richtlinien dürfen aber nicht dazu geeignet sein Glücksspiele unmöglich zu machen, sie auf einen geringen Personenkreis zu beschränken und somit zu monopolisieren oder sie durch das Erheben von den Einnahmen unabhängigen Gebühren für Neuspieler unzugänglich zu machen. (Beispielsweise in Form von hohen Gebühren für Genehmigungen)

*

Gewerbeverordnung*

Die Gewerberichtlinien regulieren die Anforderungen an Unternehmen, um Subventionen zu erhalten, sowie die jeweilige Höhe der Subventionen. Des Weiteren regulieren sie, wo, wie und zu welchem Zwecke man Unternehmen gründen darf, nicht aber nach Preise oder Löhne.


*Lizenzen*

Das Wirtschaftsministerium bearbeitet alle Anträge auf Gewerbegründungen, inwiefern sie an die Bewilligung selbstständig Anforderungen knüpfen können, steht im Moment aber noch zur Debatte.


*Subventionen*

Auf Infinity bekommt jedes Unternehmen im Regelfall Subventionen, welche mit durchschnittlich 1000$ pro Mitarbeiter ein passives Einkommen darstellen und somit das Äquivalent zu den Einnahmen sind, welche Ganggebiete abwerfen. Anders jedoch als bei Ganggebieten kann das Wirtschaftsministerium auch mehr als 1000$ gewähren, wenn z.B. das Unternehmen ein sehr gutes RP-Konzept vorweist, welches der Allgemeinheit dient, aber vergleichsweise wenig Einkünfte verspricht. Ein Beispiel hierfür wäre ein Mietunternehmen für sozialen Wohnungsbau, welches Wohnraum zum Selbstkostenpreis anbietet, dann aber kaum seine Mitarbeiter entlohnen kann oder Personen, die im Osten der Map den Leuchtturm als Leuchtturmwärter betreiben wollen, was eine tolle RP-Idee wäre, aber vermutlich nicht sonderlich profitabel ist. Natürlich können die Subventionen auch gekürzt oder ganz versagt werden, wenn sich Unternehmen nicht der angegebenen Tätigkeit nachkommen und einfach nur Subventionen kassieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zybba (22. August 2021)

Inf-Reallife schrieb:


> Wirtschaftsministerium





Inf-Reallife schrieb:


> Gewerbeanmeldungen





Inf-Reallife schrieb:


> Gesetze





Inf-Reallife schrieb:


> Verordnungen





Inf-Reallife schrieb:


> Meldepflicht


Usw

Das klingt alles so typisch deutsch! 
Kein Hate, ist ja cool wenns euch Spaß macht.


----------



## Inf-Reallife (1. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hallöchen lieber Infinity-Follower!



Heute ist der Tag auf den ihr so lange gewartet habt. Wir kündigen nun offiziell den Start der "Development Alpha" auf den 10. September an. Nach fast 6 Jahren Entwicklung, ist das Ziel nun in greifbarer Nähe. Bitte lest euch hierfür ausführlich die untenstehenden Informationen durch.



Das Team hat über fast 6 Jahre Hingabe, Herzblut und Überzeugung, wahrhaftig ein gewaltiges und einzigartiges Projekt erschaffen. Es wurde fast die gesamte Freizeit einiger Mitwirkenden verschlugen, Tränen vergossen und Energiedrink-Dosen durch die Wohnung geschleudert. Hunderte Teammitglieder sind gekommen, viele auch wieder gegangen, aber zum Schluss können wir stolz behaupten, Enttäuschungen und den tiefsten Momenten erfolgreich die Stirn geboten zu haben. Aufgeben ist und war nie eine Option.



Umso mehr erfüllt es mich mit Stolz als Projektleiter, euch als treue Community-Mitglieder nun den Start von infinity Reallife verkünden zu dürfen.



Auch wenn ihr vielleicht nicht direkt in der erste Runde dabei sein könnt, hoffen wir trotzdem, euch in baldigen Freischaltphasen, begrüßen zu dürfen.



Nun viel Spaß beim Lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Zur Einstimmung ein paar Funfacts über Infintiy*


1260 Builds (Test-Versionen) des Test-Servers
5 Jahre und 11 Monate seit Start der Entwicklung
Erste GTA V Projekt
~ 150.000 Zeilen Code des RageMP Servers (ohne HUD's usw.) (C#)
über 200 Mitwirkende die an dem Projekt mitgewirkt haben und noch immer dabei sind
fast 12.000 Mitglieder im Forum






*Development - Alpha*





Start der Development Alpha von Infinity Reallife ist auf den 10. September gelegt.

Der Start der geschlossenen Development Alpha ist unterteilt in 3 Wellen und verteilt sich somit über das Wochenende.

Die erste Welle am Freitag den 10. um 19 Uhr auf dem Teamspeak. Die Zweite Welle ist Samstag 19 Uhr und Die dritte Welle am Sonntag um 19 Uhr.



*Fragen und Antworten*



Wie kann ich teilnehmen?

_Du kannst dich auch vor Start, jederzeit im UCP das Whitelist-Verfahren durcharbeiten und dich anschließend im Teamspeak zu einem persönlichen Gespräch melden. Deine Whitelistpunktzahl ist für die Qualifikation ausschlaggebend._



Wie weiß ich, ob ich ausgesucht wurde?

_Wenn die benötigten Mindestpunkte des Whitelisting, unter deine erreichten Punkte fällt, erhälst du eine Email und/oder *private Nachricht *hier im Forum wenn du freigeschalten wirst._



Was ist wenn ich nicht qualifiziert bin?

_Selbst ein paar Stunden oder Tagen, direkt nach dem Start der Alpha, könnten wir bereits die benötigten Mindestpunkte senken und somit weitere Spieler qualifizieren. Dies ist hauptsächlich von Kapazität, Stabilität des Servers und Aktivität der teilnehmenden Spielern abhängig._



Wie ist der Ablauf wenn ich qualifiziert wurde?

_Wen du qualifiziert wurdest, kannst du dich ab dem Tag des Startes im Teamspeak melden. Dir wird eine PM-Nachricht im Forum geschrieben, wann und zu welcher "Welle" du dich im Teamspeak melden kannst._



Werden Errungenschaften wie Bargeld, Level, Job und Autos für weitere Phasen nach der Development Alpha mit übernommen?

_"Whipes" sind nicht auszuschließen. Dies Betrifft jeglicher Fortschritt. Jedoch glauben wir an Belohnung von frühen Teilnehmern und Unterstützern. Dies kann z.B. durch Levelübernahme in weitere "Phasen" geschehen.


_

Wenn ich Development Alpha dabei bin, bin ich automatisch auch für folgende Phasen dabei?

_Ja. Wir nehmen jedoch einzelne Spieler/Tester heraus, die weder passendes Engagement noch Motivation gezeigt haben.


*Weitere Whitlist Informationen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_



*

Teamspeak Verifizierung

*



_Wenn du mit uns im Teamspeak sprechen möchtes, solltest du bitte deine Rechte synchronisieren. Dies geschieht hier im UCP: https://ucp.inf-reallife.de/settings_

Teamspeak IP und informationen zur Verbindung findest du hier: https://www.inf-reallife.de/community/forum/thread/17



*Features und Funktionen in der Alpha*



Die Development Alpha-Phase, ist die erste Phase von einer Reihe von verschiedenen Phasen. Wie die Developement Alpha, werden auch weitere Phasen zeitnah angekündigt.

Was ist die Development-Alpha? Wir möchten mit diesem Begriff den Status des Servers ausdrücken, Und zwar, dass wir noch mitten in der Entwicklung stecken. Mit diesem Hintergedanken sollte klar sein, dass viele Features und Funktionen gar nicht, bzw. stark eingeschränkt verfügbar sein werden.

Eine detaillierte Liste findest du unterhalb.



Vorab: Die Alpha startet auf dem Rage Client. Jedoch werden wir nach dem Start, zeitnah im Hintergrund anfangen, auf Alt-V umzusteigen. Dies sollte durch unsere eigene API-Schittschnelle erheblich Aufwand sparend sein.

Desshalb werden wir vermutlich kaum oder nur eingeschränkt Bugs fixen, die mit Rage im direkten Zusammenhang stehen und uns lieber auf die Alt-V Anpassung konzentrieren.





*Bekannte Rage Einschränkungen/Bugs





Bekannte Bugs im Zusammenhang mit RageMP welche erst nach Umstieg auf Alt-V gefixt werden:*




Charaktererstellung hängt manchmal länger und "laggt". Bitte geduldig sein und nicht das Spiel frühzeitig über Taskmanager beenden.
DLC-Klamotten sind teils nicht richtig angezogen.
Fahrzeugsschaden wird nicht richtig angezeigt und Fahrzeugzustand nicht gespeichert. Daher buggt das Reparieren von Autos ebenfalls
Manche Animationen glitchen. So z.B. auch die Animationen im der NPCs im großen Inf-Prison
Funkgerät/InfPhone Anrufen funktioniert, jedoch muss man raus und wieder hinein "Tabben" um gewisse freezes zu umgehen.
Leichen stehen auf und laufen weg, oder glitchen anderweitig. Eine zwischenzeitliche Lösung wird noch erarbeitet.
Beim Betreten der Charaktererstellung gibt es einen kurzzeitigen Freeze (Bild wird eingefrohren) über mehrere Sekunden. Bitte kurz Gedult haben und warten bis alles vollständig geladen wurde.
Es kann an bestimmten Orten der Karte zu Unsichtbarkeit kommen.
Anhänger und trailer Synch-Probleme und glitches


*Auf RageMP bedingte deaktivierte Funktionen*




Minijob Farmer und Busfahrer sind deaktiviert.
Zusammenhängendes Wettersystem und Jahreszeiten sind deaktiviert


*Alpha Roadmap Targets*



Ziel zu Development Alpha 0.1


Performance- und Stabilität-Test
Prüfen der Spielbarkeit des Konzeptes und Konzept-Anpassungen
Erweiterte Forum-Rechtesynchronisationen


Geplant zu Development Alpha 0.5


Umstieg auf Alt-V
Drogenlabore
Erweitertes Wettersystem


Geplant zu Alpha 1.0


Erweiterte Kontofürhungskonsequenzen
Rechnungssystem
Lautstärke Volume Control
Vertragssystem
Erweiterte Interieurs
Sos-Armband
Erweiterte Adminsysteme
Autos umparken auf Verwahrhof


Weitere Versionen: Beta, und Release.

Bis dahin, werden wir eine Solide-Programmier und Server-Basis haben. Ab dem Zeitpunkt, werden viele viele viele weitere Features zeitnah folgen.



*Was hat sich seit dem letzten Status-Update getan?

*



Nun, wir arbeiten täglich an der Development-Alpha. Der normale Infinity-Tagesablauf besteht aus Tester-Reports und Entwickler, die dann die Tester-Reports fixen. Dabei sind die Entwickler hauptsächlich in zwei Bereichen aufgeteilt: Server-Bugfixing und System-Finalisierung.




Bugfixing beschreibt hier das Abarbeiten von Tester-Bugreports, welche bei uns in der Trello-Software organisiert sind.
System-Finalisierung würde hier die Arbeit im "Hintergrund" beschreiben. Also User-Synchronisation in Teamspeak, UCP/ACP, Forum, Discord und sonstige Dienste. Login, Datenbankverwaltung, Anticheat-System und Ticket/Support-System.
Auflistung von sonstigen Features der letzten Wochen:


Ticketsystem wurde Massentauglich gemacht. Supporter wie auch User, können Tickets auch innerhalb des User Control Panel/Admin Control Panel einsehen und bearbeiten.
Neue 3D Infmap:

https://ucp.inf-reallife.de/map,
Viele viele alte Features lauffähig gemacht und Bug fixings


Dinge die noch erleidgt werden müssen, bis zur Alpha:




Ausgibiges Testen von Basis-Funktionen
Finalisierung von Gefängnis und Ausbruchsfunktionen
Infinityeigen-Kleidungs DLC finallisieren und IDs abgleichen
Beleben von Grundstrukturen wie Regierung, Fuhrpark der Fraktionen usw.


*Sonstige Bugs die erledigt wurden seit dem letzten Status-Update:*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Changelog und Live-Tracker*



Discord findet ihr einen Changelog-Tracker der immer live und minütlich aktualisiert wird.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*

Link zum Discord:*



https://discord.com/channels/3…109579/850740184994938912



*Liebe Grüße.



Euer Infinity Reallife Team*


----------

